
Ask HN: Why have the 2016 Michigan Election results still not been called yet? - mbgaxyz
Here are the results from the Secretary of State in Michigan.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;miboecfr.nictusa.com&#x2F;election&#x2F;results&#x2F;2016GEN_CENR.html<p>Is there a reason why news outlets are hesitant to call the result in Michigan, but comfortable to confirm New Hampshire with its slim margin of victory of 0.3% ?
======
noomerikal
[http://miboecfr.nictusa.com/election/results/2016GEN_CENR.ht...](http://miboecfr.nictusa.com/election/results/2016GEN_CENR.html)

